# tibetan mastiffs?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

anyone met these/had any experience with them? bloody huge dogs :gasp:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Once - most terrifying vaccination of my life. Quite happy to never see another one.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Never seen one in person but I would love one doubt Luke will let me though
-Chels


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I like them , one was the most expensive dog ever sold


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

vetdebbie said:


> Once - most terrifying vaccination of my life. Quite happy to never see another one.


are they aggressive breed?



ChelsNLuke said:


> Never seen one in person but I would love one doubt Luke will let me though
> -Chels


i'm sure you could persuade him, ask him if he wants a bear :lol2:



jaykickboxer said:


> I like them , one was the most expensive dog ever sold


they are a beautiful dog so i'm not surprised, must be hard work though with the size of them :gasp:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

He is allergic you see and they are very furry/hairy! I think I may be restricted to short hair...but I can dream xD
-Chels


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

joemeatsix said:


> are they aggressive breed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a mastiff already although mine isn't as big as a Tibetan she's 50 kilos at a year old although I don't think there's a big diffrence between a 6 stoke or 16 stone dog to be fair once it gets to a certain size I don't think there's a really big diffrence although if u got a 15 stone dog that don't wanna move it must be a nightmare but I can't see a 15 stone one getting in the way any more then a 6 stone one 


$1.5 million paid for world


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> He is allergic you see and they are very furry/hairy! I think I may be restricted to short hair...but I can dream xD
> -Chels


just get him his own bubble to live inside :lol2:

i'm the same but i'm fine with my granddad's german shepherd : victory:

could just imagine myself with a tibetan mastiff and setting the world record for most sneezes in 10 seconds :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

joemeatsix said:


> are they aggressive breed?


This was 10 years ago, they were very rare then. I was told to jab them and get the hell out by the owner. Not the kind of advise I tend to ignore! So my actual interaction was limited....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Temerist on here breeds them, I believe he has a litter for sale at the moment:flrt:


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

met a puppy at ringcraft, he was only young and already huge lol. He seemed very calm and gentle.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

I've met a few, go to crufts every year and always visit the big dogs, first time i met one i got covered in slobber , but they were very much the big gentle giants and seemed pretty laid back and listened to their owners.

One of the breeds i would want but will probs never have lol


----------



## KanAsBoas (Aug 22, 2012)

Never met one but would love one and as far as aggression its the same as any dog really bad breeding or just a bad owner and you have a disaster in the making


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

TBH, If after a guard dog I'd be crossing one of these with a cane corso, fila brasseliero with maybe a pinch of Dobermann for intelligence. Can't see this breed actually catching an intruder once he has scared him witless with sheer size.
Lovely dog with many fine qualities I'm sure though.


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

There is two types, if I am correct there is the Tiger which is more the European type and the Lion.

Tiger:



















Lion:































The one which was the most expensive was a pure red Lion type


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

There's a breeder of these in woodley, berkshire. Soooo cute :flrt: she's investigate hard into keeping her lines unrelated and has imported from abroad and mixed in with a UK line.

Like big teddies


----------

